
India’s biggest biometric data Aadhaar hacked in couple of hours after challenge - sunasra
https://wap.business-standard.com/article/economy-policy/aadhaar-safety-trai-chief-throws-challenge-french-expert-leaks-his-data-118072900077_1.html
======
sbmthakur
The title is a click bait. There is no evidence that the information was
fetched through UIDAI servers. Considering that he is a public servant, all
that info is more or less public. There some genuine concerns over Aadhar's
security but "getting hacked in a couple of hours" is not one of them.

[https://inc42.com/buzz/aadhaar-database-wasnt-hacked-to-
fetc...](https://inc42.com/buzz/aadhaar-database-wasnt-hacked-to-fetch-
details-of-trai-chairman-rs-sharma-uidai/)

------
known
Govt should recover $1 billion from Nilekani for Aadhaar scam

